# Moss ID help



## dan888 (Jan 8, 2006)

Can anyone ID this moss?


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

looks like java moss to me.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can we get a closeup?


----------

